# Miniteich im Weinfass - nach dem ersten Winter: Seerose



## Feuerkatze (20. Mai 2011)

Hallo,
letztes Jahr habe ich in einem Weinfass einen Miniteich angelegt und mich hier im Forum ausgeweint, weil ich das Wasser nicht klar bekommen habe .

Im Herbst habe ich das Fass an eine andere Stelle gestellt und mir gedacht, ich warte mal ab, wie sich alles nach dem Winter entwickelt. Das Fass war ziemlich durchgefroren - ich habe nicht damit gerechnet, dass da was überlebt... !

Im Frühling haben wir uns dann daran gemacht, das Fass noch einmal auszuschrubben, neues Wasser einzufüllen - und dann abzuwarten, was passiert.

Ich bin mal wieder schwer beeindruckt von der Natur  - tatsächlich sind drei Pflanzen wieder grün und auch die Seerose treibt Blätter aus! Das Wasser bleibt jetzt klar (ENDLICH!) und auch der neue Standort scheint nun der richtige zu sein.

Was ich allerdings nicht beurteilen kann: sehen Seerosen im Frühling so aus? Ich finde, die (sehr vielen) Blätter sind eher mickrig - kommt das im Laufe des Frühlings/Sommers noch oder hat sie doch "einen mitbekommen" im strengen Winter? 

Ach so, bitte daran denken, dass bei uns hier im hohen Norden das Wetter zwar auch schon sehr schön war, aber noch nicht so wie im Westen oder Süden...

Hier die Bilder:

Und auch ein Bild von meiner Mini-Azalee, das ist so hübsch!

Ehrlich gesagt hatte ich im letzten Jahr keine Lust mehr auf den Miniteich, aber jetzt werde ich doch weitermachen!

Viele Grüße
aus dem im Moment kühlen Norden!


----------



## niri (20. Mai 2011)

*AW: Miniteich im Weinfass - nach dem ersten Winter: Seerose*

Hallo Feuerkatze,

es freut mich, dass dein Fassteich sich nun gut entwickelt hat! Deine Seerose hat den Winter heil überstanden, das ist schon mal ganz sicher . Ich würde ihr jetzt noch einen Düngerkegel gönnen und dann auf Blüten warten . Steht dein Teich jetzt eher schattig?

LG
Ina


----------



## niri (20. Mai 2011)

*AW: Miniteich im Weinfass - nach dem ersten Winter: Seerose*

Habe jetzt das Bild der Seerose noch mal genauer angeschaut, wächst sie nur in diesem Granulat ohne Lehm/Sandgemisch? Wenn ja, würde ich die Seerose noch umpflanzen in Lehm/Sand und erst dabei dann düngen. Ein Düngerkegel im Granulat bringt der Seerose weinig, der Dünger wird mit ziemlicher Sicherheit sehr schnell einfach ins Wasser entweichen :shock


----------



## Feuerkatze (20. Mai 2011)

*AW: Miniteich im Weinfass - nach dem ersten Winter: Seerose*

Die Düngekügelchen habe ich noch im Gartenschrank, auch Sand-Lehmgemisch wird noch angeschafft!

Das Fass steht jetzt eher in der Sonne, wobei ich davon nicht so viel im Garten habe - so ca. 2 Stunden, dann verschwindet sie hinter den Bäumen und kommt nachmittags noch mal für 2-3 Stunden raus. Vorher hatte das Fass weniger Sonne, jetzt bekommt es die insgesamt 4-5 Stunden gut mit, aber eben keine Mittagshitze - und das scheinen die Pflanzen zu mögen!

Ok, also so sehen die Seerosen nach dem Winter aus, da bin ich beruhigt!

Nächstest Wochenende geht es los, da wird das Fass wieder richtig hergerichtet !


----------

